# Mail sous Lion: disparition de la fonction "renvoyer"



## philippepointg (30 Juillet 2011)

J'utilisais régulièrement dans Mail sous Léopard et SL la fonction "renvoyer" qui permettait lors de la réception d'un mail non désiré de renvoyer à l'expéditeur. Celui-ci recevait alors une notification lui faisant croire que l'adresse mail était erronée ou inexistante. Je trouvais cette fonction vraiment pratique pour éviter certains spams... Je ne la trouve plus dans Mail sous Lion. Avez-vous trouvé cette fonction ou un moyen de la retrouver? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lebossflo (30 Juillet 2011)

Tu n'as pas la flèche "réexpédier"?


----------



## philippepointg (30 Juillet 2011)

Si, réexpédier oui. mais sous Léopard et SL il y avait également "renvoyer". Ce n'est pas la même chose. Réexpédier, c'est envoyer le même message à d'autres destinataires. Renvoyer permettait de faire croire à l'expéditeur que l'adresse (mon adresse donc) était erronée ou inexistante, comme quand tu envoies un message à une adresse non valide et que tu reçois un message disant que ton mail n'a pas abouti. De cette manière, l'expéditeur croit que ton adresse est fausse et ne t'envoie donc plus de messages... (pas toujours bien sûr)


----------



## quikmac (30 Juillet 2011)

Effectivement, j'ai vérifier sur un mac avec SL, et j'ai pu trouver cette fonction que je n'avais pas vu avant, et qui du coup maintenant que je la vois peut-être très utile.

Espérons que lors d'une prochaine mise à jour, elle apparaitra dans Lion


----------



## Aliboron (31 Juillet 2011)

A mon humble avis, ça fait maintenant belle lurette que les spammeurs ne se donnent plus la peine de vérifier que les messages parviennent bien aux adresses qu'ils ont en mémoire. D'autant moins qu'ils utilisent de fausses adresses d'expéditeur pour passer à travers les outils anti-spam. Autrement dit, la méthode consistant à "renvoyer" risque de se perdre dans l'éther ou, au mieux, d'atterrir chez un pékin qui n'a rien envoyé du tout. Et ça encombre donc inutilement les réseaux 

En bref : une fonction devenue inutile, voire contre-productive.


----------



## Fmparis (31 Juillet 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> A mon humble avis, ça fait maintenant belle lurette que les spammeurs ne se donnent plus la peine de vérifier que les messages parviennent bien aux adresses qu'ils ont en mémoire. D'autant moins qu'ils utilisent de fausses adresses d'expéditeur pour passer à travers les outils anti-spam. Autrement dit, la méthode consistant à "renvoyer" risque de se perdre dans l'éther ou, au mieux, d'atterrir chez un pékin qui n'a rien envoyé du tout. Et ça encombre donc inutilement les réseaux
> 
> En bref : une fonction devenue inutile, voire contre-productive.



+1


----------



## RDBILL (7 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je suis moi aussi très déçu de ne pas retrouver cette fonction "renvoyer" dans Mail de Lion !
Je m'en servais souvent ! 

Contrairement à ce qui est écrit plus haut, cette fonction de demandait pas à ce que l'expéditeur d'un spam modifie sa mailing liste. En fait renvoyer adressait un mail à l'expéditeur d'un message en se faisant passer pour le serveur de messagerie du destinataire. 

Donc un mail vous était envoyé et si vous n'envoliez pas vous pouier faire croire à son expéditeur que votre adresse mail était HS ou inexistante. Mais cela marchait aussi avec les spams qui nous sont envoyés par des robots ou des servers automatisés : ils prennent en compte les adresses qui leur reviennent pour non adressage ! (de type undeliverable mail). 
Et du coup mon adresse mail était supprimée de ces serveurs...
Le fait est que depuis que je suis sous Lion j'en reçois beaucoup plus !
Domamge !


----------



## subsole (7 Novembre 2011)

RDBILL a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis moi aussi très déçu de ne pas retrouver cette fonction "renvoyer" dans Mail de Lion !
> Je m'en servais souvent !
> ...



Bonjour,
Généralement les SPAM sont envoyés par une fausse adresse email ou par les PC vérolés d' amis/ou non. ^^


----------



## Aliboron (7 Novembre 2011)

RDBILL a dit:


> cela marchait aussi avec les spams qui nous sont envoyés par des robots ou des servers automatisés : ils prennent en compte les adresses qui leur reviennent pour non adressage ! (de type undeliverable mail)


Parce que tu crois vraiment que les spammeurs envoient avec leur vraie adresse et attendent sagement les courriers en retour ? Il y a quinze ans, à l'époque de l'artisanat du net, c'était encore parfois le cas. Mais ça fait bien longtemps qu'aucun spam ne contient plus d'adresse d'expéditeur qui ne soit pas usurpée ou totalement fantaisiste.


----------



## jipeca (17 Novembre 2011)

Heu... Elle existe toujours, mais faut aller dans le menu...

Message > Renvoyer..

C'est vrai que lorsqu'il s'agit de messages publicitaires ca peut etre utile... 

Et pour les trucs gérés par des systèmes robitisés, dans le but d'éviter d'encombrer inutilement le disque dur d'adresses bidons... Aussi pcq les listes d'adresse, ca s'achète ... et quelquefois cher !

Donc oui... C'est peut etre pas la panacée, mais c'est utile.


----------



## Cannone12 (17 Novembre 2011)

Faire Modifié la barre d'outil... "personalisé la barre d'outil"


----------



## philippepointg (17 Novembre 2011)

Désolé mais chez moi, dans "message", je n'ai pas la fonction "renvoyer"... elle était bien là dans la version précédente (sous Snow Leopard) mais plus sous Lion...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2011)

philippepointg a dit:


> Désolé mais chez moi, dans "message", je n'ai pas la fonction "renvoyer"... elle était bien là dans la version précédente (sous Snow Leopard) mais plus sous Lion...



entre Renvoyer et Réexpédier mon coeur balance ...  bon c'est sous forme d'icône


----------



## jipeca (17 Novembre 2011)

Décidément, plus on en parle, moins Lion me tente...

Deux amis sont passés au Roi des animaux, et me donnent "en substance" cet avis:
"Beau, amusant, bien imaginé, sans doute en bonne voie,  mais toujours en phase d'achèvement, et... y a encore du boulot !"

Je ne suis pas opposé au changement, mais j'aime bien prendre un temps d'observation...

Ce temps d'observation ne s'est jamais arrêté pour Leo... que j'ai switché, et les retours me confirment que ... j'ai rudement bien fait...

Je suis sous Snow... Bien obligé, en changeant de matos ! Et s'il y a de belles choses, ce sont surtout des améliorations superficielles qui auraient de toutes façons été possibles sous Tiger... Snow apporte finalement bien peu, et reste un opus qui reste avec un goût d'inachevé.

Et Lion ... Ben j'attendrai encore... Essuyer les plâtres en m'exclamant que c'est de l'or en rondelles... ... ben ça ne me tente pas vraiment !

J'en suis même a peser les avantages et inconvénients de repasser à Tiger !


----------



## subsole (18 Novembre 2011)

jipeca a dit:


> Décidément, plus on en parle, moins Lion me tente...
> 
> Deux amis sont passés au Roi des animaux, et me donnent "en substance" cet avis:
> "Beau, amusant, bien imaginé, sans doute en bonne voie,  mais toujours en phase d'achèvement, et... y a encore du boulot !"
> ...


:sleep:

 De toutes façon, ça ne vaut pas le System 0.97 et Finder 1.0.


----------



## RDBILL (7 Décembre 2011)

ne pense pas que j'ignore ce que tu énnonce...
Ceci dit, et je dit cela pour l'avoir constaté, en faisant "renvoyer" avec des spams, ceux-ci ne revenaient plus et ma BAL jusque là n'était pas pourrie de SPAM...
Depuis Lion elle l'est nettement plus...
Et je ne peux plus utiliser cette fonction de "renvoyer". 

J'imagine bien qu'il n'y a pas un mec derrière chaque adresse mail d'expéditeur de spam... En revanche ce que tu sembles oublier c'est qu'il y a des logiciels et des serveurs qui adressent bien un mail à des destinataires...
Et ces serveurs et ces logiciels recevaient sans doute bien le message de mail qui leur disait en substance : 
l'adresse mail du destinataire x (en fait la mienne) est inexistante...
Le serveur et les logiciels de spams recevant ce type de message désactivaient mon adresse mail automatiquement de leur liste de spam. 
Je l'avais testé avec une amie sur PC qui effectue des spams (publicitaires) un peu à tout va et qui avait reçu le message de la part de mon logiciel Mail (lorsque j'étais sous Lion). Elle était bluffée ! 

Ca peut en effet paraitre nul inefficace ringard idiot con ou stupide à certains... N'empêche, cette fonction "RENVOYER" m'était bien utile et elle me fait vraiment défaut sur Lion. 
Si d'aventure quelqu'un (qui sait lire et ne confond pas renvoyer et réexpédier) sait comment retrouver cette fonction...

Je suis preneur !! 
Merci à vous par avance !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Mars 2012)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mail/4.0/fr/9918.html est maintenant tout ce que propose Apple. 


Mais, bon, la plupart des dernières fois où j'ai renvoyé un spam, il m'est revenu avec la mention Destinataire inconnu (No delivery ou un truc du genre). 
Alors, je passe désormais par la Liste rouge des indésirables.


----------

